# The real deal on staggered wheels



## Steve Pilaf (Jul 30, 2002)

*Staggered wheels on a quattro*

Any reason i shouldn't run staggered wheels on a quattro. Will different width wheels or tires have any effect on the rear diff?
Thanks


----------



## 20VA4Turbo (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (Steve Pilaf)*

Rear diff and the center diff as well. Long explanation short... DON'T DO IT, you weill break something and it will be expensive to fix.
-Dan


----------



## NotQuatt (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (20VA4Turbo)*

all the credible sources i have heard from say don't do it. nothing major will happen right away but over time, (so i hear) it will be harder on the awd system causing it to wear more rapidly... which can be costly. a lot of the nicer quattro's i have seen with what looks to be staggered wheels, are really just running a different offset in the rear so the lip is larger.
but a lot of ppl on here will say there's no problems whatsoever... 
my vote is don't do it.


----------



## A4_For_Baby (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (NotQuatt)*

The width makes absolutely no diff. (as long as you don't have diff. widths on the front, long story but nobody normally does that). Its the diameter of the wheel/tire that matters. 
If you want to run 8"s on the front and 9"s on the back you can do that as long as the final diameter, that is wheel and tire, are analogous.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Steve Pilaf (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (A4_For_Baby)*

Can you guys point me in the right direction for some info. looking at some 18x8.5s and 18x9.5s. Would I be alright if I ran the same tire size on the front and back wheels, maybe 245 or 255s?


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (A4_For_Baby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4_For_Baby* »_The width makes absolutely no diff. (as long as you don't have diff. widths on the front, long story but nobody normally does that). Its the diameter of the wheel/tire that matters. 
If you want to run 8"s on the front and 9"s on the back you can do that as long as the final diameter, that is wheel and tire, are analogous.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Correct! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Steve Pilaf (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (Steve Pilaf)*

thanks for the responses guys!!


----------



## blackavant (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (Steve Pilaf)*

Generally speaking the same size tire will not work well on two different width rims. Unless you are trying to correct or modify a handling problem then I would suggest using the same width wheel both front and back. Also, in my opinion, the look of the tires on one set of rims will look funny.
As others have posted, if the diameters are the same, you won't harm the differentials by using different width wheels.
'99 A4 Avant 1.8TQ


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (A4_For_Baby)*

Good point, yet the chance of finding a mis-matched rim/tire option that has an almost identical diameter is very unlikely.
Think about how important it is: Audi requires that you increase the PSI in your rear tires almost 10 pounds when going from 3 passengers to 5.* Think about what minimal effect that extra weight would have on your tire diameter, but Audi wants you to compensate with more air.
*This procedure is also a safety consideration.


_Quote, originally posted by *A4_For_Baby* »_The width makes absolutely no diff. (as long as you don't have diff. widths on the front, long story but nobody normally does that). Its the diameter of the wheel/tire that matters. 
If you want to run 8"s on the front and 9"s on the back you can do that as long as the final diameter, that is wheel and tire, are analogous.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Vrdady (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (laderlover)*

I hear alot of Don't Do it, not just here but when I talk to Wheel guys. Just a bad idea Quattro is expensive to fix.


----------



## A4_For_Baby (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (Vrdady)*

True, it would always be safest to go with the same setup on all four corners. 
However, this is what I did on my dads TT.
18x8’s in the front with 225/45
18x9’s in the rear with 245/40
This setup yields the following:
Front:
225(mm) / 25.4(mm/in) = 8.858” <--width
8.858” * .45 = 3.986” <--height
(Assuming ~30-40% deflection at tire/tarmac contact location.)
.65 * 3.986 = 2.591”
(18” / 2) + 2.591 = *11.591”*
This is more or less your running radius of the front end.
Rear:
245(mm) / 25.4(mm/in) = 9.646” <--width
9.646” * .40 = 3.858” <--height
(Assuming ~30-35% deflection at tire/tarmac contact location.)
.675 * 3.858 = 2.604
(18” / 2) + 2.604 = *11.604”*
This is more or less your running radius of the rear end.
The difference between the two would then effectively be about 0.013” or 13 thousands of an inch. This difference is so small (0.1%) that its effect is negligible. Under/over inflation can easily create differences of 0.500” which is 40 times bigger than the above calculated difference. 
So, as long as it is done carefully/correctly it can be quite safe.











_Modified by A4_For_Baby at 10:55 AM 12-11-2005_


----------



## NotQuatt (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (A4_For_Baby)*

i just don't get what the point is... this is not a RWD car... it's awd. if anything, the wider rears are counter-productive.


----------



## REN-JR. (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (NotQuatt)*

Why dont you ask that guy from Tuner-shop? He must get these questions all the time. They sell schmidt and other wheels that are usually set-up "staggerd". He would prob be your best source for this info.


----------



## TurboNasty (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (NotQuatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotQuatt* »_i just don't get what the point is... 

Looks, thats all. Some love it, some hate it.


----------



## Itchy Foot (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (TurboNasty)*

staggered = understeer.
RWD cars sometimes run staggered because it will give it some understeer, since understeer gives the general driver relatively "more control".


_Modified by Itchy Foot at 3:51 PM 12/11/2005_


----------



## Steve Pilaf (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (Itchy Foot)*

Sounds good, I think I'm gonna call tunershop


----------



## grounded87 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (NotQuatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotQuatt* »_i just don't get what the point is... this is not a RWD car... it's awd. if anything, the wider rears are counter-productive. 

I concur. It's the same effect as a ricebox adding a big aluminum wing. Actually that would be a better mod as at least that doesn't hurt performance. 
As for the looks... I still don't get it. It's not RWD. You're mocking a RWD car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## NotQuatt (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (Itchy Foot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itchy Foot* »_staggered = understeer.
RWD cars sometimes run staggered because it will give it some understeer, since understeer gives the general driver relatively "more control".

_Modified by Itchy Foot at 3:51 PM 12/11/2005_

well I think the main benefit is because all the power is going to the rear wheels, so you benefit from a wider rear tire for putting the power to the ground, and smaller fronts for steering and weight. Whereas on Quattro, the majority of the power goes to the fronts (yes I know, Quattro _can _push over 65% of the power to the rears)
AWD and FWD cars should have equal width wheels for best performance... which is why you don't see S4's, Evo's and STi's coming from the factory with staggered wheels, the way M3's and AMG's come.


----------



## lotatimmy (Sep 2, 2005)

along these lines, would it be okay to run different offsets of the same wheel/tire combo on an AWD system to achieve the staggered look?


----------



## ThePuke (May 17, 2000)

Does running staggered wheels increase stress on differentials and damage them? Haven't been able to get a straight answer....


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: The real deal on staggered wheels (ThePuke)*

Only the overall rolling diameter matters. If the tire diameter is the same or extremely close (I'd say less then half of a percentage point difference) it will not cause any problems. For example 235/40/18 and 265/35/18 would be a good match at only 0.4% difference.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: The real deal on staggered wheels (4Rings v2.0)*

you could have 7" on the front and 25" on the back...as long as they're both 18" around.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

not to steal the thread but I've a question...
I need new tires soon and want to get 235/40/17 in the front instead of 235/45/17 (currently). And I'd like to keep the 235/45/17 in the back. 
I'm guessing it will be fine, but I'd like to hear someone say yes because it would make me feel better


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

You guess wrong, the diameter difference between a 235/40/17 and a 235/45/17 is a whopping 3.8%, which is sure to destroy your quattro quickly. The first number is the tire width, not height. 
Check out this useful calculator to find the right sizes:
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalcold.html


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yah, I know what the numbers mean. I want to keep the same width, but have a lower-profile tire in the front to drop the front slightly.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHarmes5* »_Yah, I know what the numbers mean. I want to keep the same width, but have a lower-profile tire in the front to drop the front slightly.

no can do. if you want to drop the front more just buy coilovers. it'll cost you less money in the longrun. and look better.


----------



## Schloss (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (4Rings v2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4Rings v2.0* »_Check out this useful calculator to find the right sizes:
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalcold.html

Awesome link. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Beats doing numerous calcs by hand like I have done in the past.


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Schloss)*

Just so everyone understands I drive an 99.5 A4 1.8T Avant Quattro & have been running staggered set-ups for about a year now. I travel 64 miles daily, 5 days a week & no issues.
Here are the numbers:
16's
Front 225/50-16 on 8.5 inch wheels 
Rear 245/45-16 on 9.5 inch wheels








18's
Front 225/40-18 on 8.5 inch wheels
Rear 255/35-18 on 10 inch wheels








17's
Front 225/45-17 on 7.5 inch wheels
Rear 225/45-17 on 9.5 inch wheels








My next step is 19 inch wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThePuke (May 17, 2000)

I should've bought those damn BBS wheels when I had the chance!! I used to have a set of 15s just like that in 4x108 that I never quite got around to putting on my '95 Audi 90Q...


----------



## REN-JR. (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (FrankVR6)*









17's
Front 225/45-17 on 7.5 inch wheels
Rear 225/45-17 on 9.5 inch wheels

that set up looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REN-JR. (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (REN-JR.)*

WOOPS !!! I actually meant the BBS'S


----------



## D-OriginalTopshotta (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (REN-JR.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REN-JR.* »_








that set up looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lets see more pics of these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (D-OriginalTopshotta)*

Here are two more. I sold these wheels in two days, so I don't have too many pics.


----------



## RSR:EKTION (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (FrankVR6)*

They are Carlsson 1/6's, 5x112 18x8.5, 18x10, 19x8.5,19x10.5 . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannSLC (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (FrankVR6)*

What suspension setup are you running? Did you change it with each different type of wheel?


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (dannSLC)*

BTW they are 18X8.5 & 18X10 rears. 
Suspension: Eibach on OEM sport struts. Haven't touched it since I installed it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (FrankVR6)*

I guess you can really see how different sizes of wheel & tire set-up fill in the arches.


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (FrankVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankVR6* »_Just so everyone understands I drive an 99.5 A4 1.8T Avant Quattro & have been running staggered set-ups for about a year now. I travel 64 miles daily, 5 days a week & no issues.
Here are the numbers:
16's
Front 225/50-16 on 8.5 inch wheels 
Rear 245/45-16 on 9.5 inch wheels
18's
Front 225/40-18 on 8.5 inch wheels
Rear 255/35-18 on 10 inch wheels
17's
Front 225/45-17 on 7.5 inch wheels
Rear 225/45-17 on 9.5 inch wheels
My next step is 19 inch wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

All of those setups are <1% difference, so you are fine and shouldn't be causing any damage to the car.







plus they look hot, so keep on rockin 'em.


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (zaxonortesus)*

Thank you for the flower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those will probably be the last of the pics of my B5 Avant. On Friday or Satureday I will be trading it for a B6 Avant, but rest assured that I will be rocking a staggered set up on that one as well....
Stay Tuned.


----------



## 00gti19s (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (FrankVR6)*

were you running wheel adaptors in the 18's??


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: The real deal on staggered wheels (ThePuke)*

New ride new staggered set up:
Front 18X8.5 225-35-19
Rear 18X9.5 265-30-19









More pics soon.


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: The real deal on staggered wheels (FrankVR6)*

Sorry guys I just realized this is in the B5 Forum.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: The real deal on staggered wheels (FrankVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankVR6* »_Sorry guys I just realized this is in the B5 Forum.

you're welcome to stay here...we're actually down 1 B6er sooo...


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Widened Rims on a Quattro*

Will it effect handling on a quattro to run the rear wheels slightly wider then the front? for example my '99 A4 Avant with 18x8"s up front and 18x10"s in the back?? thanks


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Widened Rims on a Quattro (curbdawg)*

Your fine. As long as they are both 18 inch wheels your golden. Doesnt matter how wide or skinny you want to run,


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Widened Rims on a Quattro (HarvVAG)*

that's not really accurate, the size of the rim doesn't really matter, whether it's wider or whether it's even different size (let's say 17s in front and 18s in back), not that anyone would do that.








The only thing that matters is the overall diameter of the tires, if you can find two different tire sizes that match your wheels and yet come within 1-2% of the same diameter you should be ok, but if the diameter varies more then that you're asking for trouble.


----------



## vdub-ual (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (dannSLC)*

noticed the post and I am looking to pick up these rims from a local shop there 17x 9 fronts and 17x10 rears both have a 30et can I run these he also has a 17 x 8.5 offset of 35 . Will these work and are FKs any good ? going on 97 a4 2.0t
link to rims http://www.amimotorsports.com/oldsite/main.htm in the specials section



_Modified by vdub-ual at 1:24 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (vdub-ual)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ual* »_going on 97 a4 *2.0t*

Wow. I heard about those 1997 b7 a4s, but I thought they were just a myth. 
The stock wheel/offset thread in the DIY has an offset calculator. If you want the answer to that question go on there and find out.


----------



## vdub-ual (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

why are all the moderators the same and yeah its a 2.0t never said it was a stock a4


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (vdub-ual)*

how about a 4 same tires but two of them being a bit stretched? will that change diameter


----------



## Vrdady (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (dannSLC)*

You can do it but your offsets have to be as close to = as possable


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Vrdady)*

^ you obviously don't know what you're talking about, the offsets can be different, all that matters is that the overall diameter of the wheel tire combo be the same.


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_^ you obviously don't know what you're talking about, the offsets can be different, all that matters is that the overall diameter of the wheel tire combo be the same.









so answer my question. Does a tire that is stretched more then the other have a different diameter?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (curbdawg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curbdawg* »_
so answer my question. Does a tire that is stretched more then the other have a different diameter?

Yes, but by mere millimeters.


----------



## GTI20thNo742 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (HarvVAG)*

All you have to look at is the revolutions per mile of the two tires...as long as they are close, you're good.


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (GTI20thNo742)*

uh yea im running staggered wheels and have the right diameter blah blah blah, but i just thought about somthing while i was driving the other day...what if i get a flat and have to put on my spare??? im assuming this will screw up my quattro in no time.... any input?


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (slmda4)*

When i swap from my summer rims to winter rims my Wheel Speed Sensor is activated for a little while?? whats with that


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

Supprised nobody brought up my car.
Most of you should know my setup, and know that 20k miles later, guess what, no problems!!!
And 2% RD difference wont mess anything up, think of one tire with less air pressure... happens all the time and that throws off RD and its even worse since its one wheel.
4% is the limit. Me being so streched its hard to calculate the exact RD, so I did the best I could and it worked out fine.








strech it


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (slmda4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slmda4* »_uh yea im running staggered wheels and have the right diameter blah blah blah, but i just thought about somthing while i was driving the other day...what if i get a flat and have to put on my spare??? im assuming this will screw up my quattro in no time.... any input?

DO NOT PUT THE SPARE ON.
I got a flat and had to drive about 1/2 mile with my wheels touching the ground the entire time. !/2 mile at low speed is fine, its the higher speeds that generate enough energy to tear difs appart


----------



## slmda4 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (98a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98a4* »_
DO NOT PUT THE SPARE ON.
I got a flat and had to drive about 1/2 mile with my wheels touching the ground the entire time. !/2 mile at low speed is fine, its the higher speeds that generate enough energy to tear difs appart








kinda confused-your wheels were touching the whole time?? I hope so...but in other words it will screw up the quattro and should probly get towed







what a pain


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (curbdawg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curbdawg* »_ so answer my question. Does a tire that is stretched more then the other have a different diameter?

Actually no, the tire diameter is unchanged by stretching the sidewalls. This is because the sidewalls being rubber have a lot more give to them then the main thread that has several metal layers in it.


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (4Rings v2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4Rings v2.0* »_
Actually no, the tire diameter is unchanged by stretching the sidewalls. This is because the sidewalls being rubber have a lot more give to them then the main thread that has several metal layers in it.

I'd disagree, then again I'm not an expert.
Simple logic to me says as you take something at a 45 degree angle (such as a normal tire on a normal wheel) i.e. |_____| and reduce the width of the tire by streching it, the sidewall will be at a 30degree angle \_____/ therefor at a 45º angle, the sidewall is 100% vertical in its height. at a 30º angle, it would be only 66% of its height. Streched tires (the best t1r and 512 both have reinforced sidewalls, therefor have a metal band in the sidewall itself) 
I'll admit mabye I'm wrong, but someone here has to understnad my logic? 
On the reply about my wheel being on the ground... You misunderstood. 








its hard to see, but those lines on the ground, are from the metal lips of my wheels on the asphalt due to the strech....


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (98a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98a4* »_
I'd disagree, then again I'm not an expert.
Simple logic to me says as you take something at a 45 degree angle (such as a normal tire on a normal wheel) i.e. |_____| and reduce the width of the tire by streching it, the sidewall will be at a 30degree angle \_____/ therefor at a 45º angle, the sidewall is 100% vertical in its height. at a 30º angle, it would be only 66% of its height. Streched tires (the best t1r and 512 both have reinforced sidewalls, therefor have a metal band in the sidewall itself) 
I'll admit mabye I'm wrong, but someone here has to understnad my logic? 


Maybe this will help








The thread of the tire has several steel belts imbedded in it that keep the overall tire diameter constant. Likewise there is a metal ring in the bead that keep the inside opening diameter constant. When you stretch the tire only the sidewall (which is made of flexible ply material) stretches. The overall diameter is not affected and neither is the inner diameter.


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

I do understand your point, and I'll agree a slightly streched tire may apply to that. However, the image posted is more of an suv tire, tell me all perfomance tires have that much bow in the sides when monuted, none ive ever seen.
But I'll give you the fact that from the factory they are slighly bent out, mabye at a 50-55º so bringing it in an even amount the oppiste way would in fact retain the same sidewall height. But as you strech more, the sidewall becomes mroe angled inward. 
Take a 155/50/17 (I know) and strech it over a 12" wide wheel. Is that going to be the same height? No.


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (98a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98a4* »_Take a 155/50/17 (I know) and strech it over a 12" wide wheel. Is that going to be the same height? No.

I say, suprisingly, yes it will. Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (4Rings v2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4Rings v2.0* »_
I say, suprisingly, yes it will. Let's agree to disagree.









I just spent 10minutes thinking about it, and I cant see how.
But, I dont have the resorces to prove you wrong, nor do I think its worth it. I'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Dumitru (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: The real deal on staggered wheels (FrankVR6)*

Is there that much difference in the arches from the B5 to the B6?
What's the biggest 17" tire that a B5 can fit with about 1-2 inches lowering?

thanks
awesome pic btw.


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: The real deal on staggered wheels (Dumitru)*

I ran 245/45/17s for a while with no problem, but it was close. If you're offset is just right I'd say 245s are the widest you can go without pulling the fenders.


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

I shouldnt even post these because they are discusting... but the wheels, when i bought them had 265/45 and et 18
































after... 215/45


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

I dont mean to whore by the way, just pictures always help and I happen to have them...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (98a4)*

Ill ask this here because Its semi-related.
Is anyone running staggered spacers on their cars? As in, 10mm on the front and 15 on the rear...or something similiar. We all know the wheels sit further in on the rear, Id like both front and rear to sit flush with the outside of the fender.
Thoughts?


----------



## 75rusty (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

Currently I have 20mm spacers in the rear, none in the front.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (75rusty)*

its not uncommon, and there arent really any issues


----------



## JAZZMAN! (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (4Rings v2.0)*

THe spare is usually the same over all diameter


_Modified by JAZZMAN! at 4:43 AM 9/24/2008_


----------



## tech2400 (Apr 4, 2003)

*staggered quattro..*

how does this work, ive read several topics none helped really
i have these two wheel choice setups
i can use both so it doesnt matter
first setup is
18x9.5 on all 4 corners with 215/35/18
second setup is
(front) 18x8 215/35/18 (rear) 18x9 225/35/18
i dont not want to screw up the quattro system
all help is appreciated
thanks agin
jasko


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: staggered quattro.. (Jasko)*

staggered is fine as long as the diameter of the front and rear tires is close to the same, less than 4% difference. 215's on a 9.5 would be stretched to the max! I run them on 8.5's and they are quite stretched. personaly i would go with the second setup. 9.5's in the front will mostly take some work to fit without loads of rubbing



_Modified by bbkid43 at 11:11 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: staggered quattro.. (bbkid43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbkid43* »_ 215's on a 9.5 would be stretched to the max! I run them on 8.5's and they are quite stretched. personaly i would go with the second setup. 9.5's in the front will mostly take some work to fit without loads of rubbing

nah.. 








that's a 215 on a 9.5".. 215's are great for 9.5" wheel if you're looking for a perfect stretch.
you'll be fine in the front with a 9.5 as long as you roll the fenders and you're offsets are at or lower than +32


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: staggered quattro.. (Jasko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jasko* »_
(front) 18x8 215/35/18 (rear) 18x9 225/35/18


Those two tires have quite different heights. 23.9" vs 24.2". Don't do that.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jasko* »_
i dont not want to screw up the quattro system


lol


----------



## tech2400 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: staggered quattro.. (Jettakid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid88* »_
nah.. 








that's a 215 on a 9.5".. 215's are great for 9.5" wheel if you're looking for a perfect stretch.
you'll be fine in the front with a 9.5 as long as you roll the fenders and you're offsets are at or lower than +32

et on the 18x9.5 are et 35, is that to close
et on the 18x8 et35 and 18x9 et30


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

Try out the 35.. if it doesn't work pick up a tiny spacer. No biggie


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Jettakid88)*

What kind of wheels are we talking here?


----------



## tech2400 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_What kind of wheels are we talking here?

rial nogaro on staggered setup
stern st 2 on 18x9.5 et35


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Jasko)*

Here. Save this link, its very helpful 
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Jasko)*

Your not ganna get 215/35 on 9.5.you will ruin those wheels with such a small tire..its a tight sqeeze with 215/40, and looks great.
edit: im talken falken 512


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 3:36 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## tech2400 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: staggered quattro.. (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_
Those two tires have quite different heights. 23.9" vs 24.2". Don't do that.

lol

that is only .3mm difference, that minimal and its no issue, that same aspect ratio would happen to a tire that has 12/32 of tread in front and 8/32 of tread in rear, so technically the rear tire has a different hight, also 23.9 to 24.2 is only 1.2 % difference, where the max amount is 4


----------



## tech2400 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: staggered quattro.. (Jasko)*

any more info on this please


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: staggered quattro.. (Jasko)*

Staggered wheels dont matter but keep the overall tire circumference the same. I posted this in another thread yesterday. --All-wheel drive vehicles are equipped with additional differentials and/or viscous couplings that are designed to allow momentary differences in wheel speeds when the vehicle turns a corner or temporarily spins a tire. However, if the differentials or viscous couplings are forced to operate 100% of the time because of mismatched tires, they will experience excessive heat and unwarranted wear until they fail.
This necessitates that all-wheel drive vehicles use tires that are very closely matched. This is because different diameter tires roll a different number of times each mile as a result of the variations in their circumferences. Tire diameter variations can be caused by accidentally using different sized tires, tires with different tread designs, tires made by different manufacturers, different inflation pressures or even tires worn to different tread depths.
As an example of different tire diameters resulting from tires worn to different tread depths, we'll compare two 225/45R17-sized tires, a new tire with its original tread depth of 10/32-inch and a second tire worn to 8/32-inch of remaining tread depth. The new 225/45R17-sized tire has a calculated diameter of 24.97", a circumference of 78.44" and will roll 835 times each mile. The same tire worn to 8/32-inch of remaining tread depth is calculated to be 1/8" shorter with a diameter of 24.84", have a circumference of 78.04" and will roll 839 times per mile. While the difference of 1/8" in overall diameter doesn't seem excessive, the resulting 4 revolutions per mile difference can place a continuous strain on the tires and vehicle's driveline. Obviously, the greater the difference in the tires' circumferences, the greater the resulting strain. -- I run the same size wheels all around but bigger spacers in the rear, which affects nothing but your status.










_Modified by Awarof4 at 7:27 PM 1/30/2009_


----------



## tech2400 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: staggered quattro.. (Awarof4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_Staggered wheels dont matter but keep the overall tire circumference the same. I posted this in another thread yesterday. --All-wheel drive vehicles are equipped with additional differentials and/or viscous couplings that are designed to allow momentary differences in wheel speeds when the vehicle turns a corner or temporarily spins a tire. However, if the differentials or viscous couplings are forced to operate 100% of the time because of mismatched tires, they will experience excessive heat and unwarranted wear until they fail.
This necessitates that all-wheel drive vehicles use tires that are very closely matched. This is because different diameter tires roll a different number of times each mile as a result of the variations in their circumferences. Tire diameter variations can be caused by accidentally using different sized tires, tires with different tread designs, tires made by different manufacturers, different inflation pressures or even tires worn to different tread depths.
As an example of different tire diameters resulting from tires worn to different tread depths, we'll compare two 225/45R17-sized tires, a new tire with its original tread depth of 10/32-inch and a second tire worn to 8/32-inch of remaining tread depth. The new 225/45R17-sized tire has a calculated diameter of 24.97", a circumference of 78.44" and will roll 835 times each mile. The same tire worn to 8/32-inch of remaining tread depth is calculated to be 1/8" shorter with a diameter of 24.84", have a circumference of 78.04" and will roll 839 times per mile. While the difference of 1/8" in overall diameter doesn't seem excessive, the resulting 4 revolutions per mile difference can place a continuous strain on the tires and vehicle's driveline. Obviously, the greater the difference in the tires' circumferences, the greater the resulting strain. -- I run the same size wheels all around but bigger spacers in the rear, which affects nothing but your status.









_Modified by Awarof4 at 7:27 PM 1/30/2009_

thanks this helped, so i will run 215/35 on the 8 and 9 with some excessive stretch, does stretch change the hight?


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: staggered quattro.. (Jettakid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid88* »_
nah.. 








that's a 215 on a 9.5".. 215's are great for 9.5" wheel if you're looking for a perfect stretch.
you'll be fine in the front with a 9.5 as long as you roll the fenders and you're offsets are at or lower than +32

That tire looks like it says 215/45-17. Thats a big difference from a 215/35-18


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

this is what a 215/35 looks like on a 8.5 wide wheel


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: staggered quattro.. (Jasko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jasko* »_
that is only .3mm difference

.3" not .3mm.


----------



## Chadurn (Nov 12, 2007)

*staggered wheels? How bad are they for quattro?*

Hey I tried the search and I'm sure somebody has asked this question before but I can't find it anywhere. I've been looking at a really good deal on a set of 17'' oz's and they are slightly staggered. The front wheels are 8" wide and the backs are 8.5". The current tire sizes are 225/45/17 and 245/45/17 and when i ran it through a tire calculator it said that at 60mph my front wheels will be spinning at about 60mph and the rears at about 62mph. How bad is this for a quattro vehicle? I've heard running staggered on awd can cause problems but i wasn't sure if a half inch would be a big deal. I've seen alot of you guys running alot more staggered than that. any input would be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks,


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: staggered wheels? How bad are they for quattro? (Chadurn)*

You know you're not the first to ask this.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: staggered wheels? How bad are they for quattro? (Harv)*

Yeah, search for the discussion on this. With that set up, your front tires would spin 23 more times per mile than your rears. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Think about it.


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: staggered wheels? How bad are they for quattro? (Awarof4)*

why dont you just get a stretch on the rear???


----------



## Chadurn (Nov 12, 2007)

yeah i assumed i wasn't the first to ask this and i hate re-asking questions that have already been covered. I just couldn't find the discussion when i searched. And I was planning on doing a stretch too i just haven't even gotten the wheels yet so i just started looking into it. There's alot of people on here with much more experience than me and it's always good to learn through them rather than make a mistake by being uneducated about something


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

You'd need a narrow ass tire to notice any stretch on those, and with 17s, you'd have too tall of a side wall to make a purty stretch of, unless you went with small tires.
205/45 on an 8.5








on the other hand, I am "that guy" that likes to take all things to stupid extremes, so maybe alot of other people, including the OP, would like that particular stretch.


----------



## Chadurn (Nov 12, 2007)

gotcha...and thanks to the moderator for moving my topic to the correct thread lol...helped alot. I'm just trying to figure out a good look and good reliability for my setup...I also have grooved bilsteins and H&R race springs to put on too so it's hard to figure out what way to go since I have yet to even see what it looks like lowered...much less with rims haha...just trying to get all my ducks in a row first


----------



## 2.8L (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (A4_For_Baby)*

hi guys
i got a few question ... let see if i got this right
i know if i want to run staggered wheels on my syncro ... i need the wheel diameter to be equal front and back ... so since there is no specific formula to calculate the diameter with the stretch ... i based myself on _*A4_For_Baby*_ post to calculate the total diameter

_Quote, originally posted by *A4_For_Baby* »_True, it would always be safest to go with the same setup on all four corners. 
However, this is what I did on my dads TT.
18x8’s in the front with 225/45
18x9’s in the rear with 245/40
This setup yields the following:
Front:
225(mm) / 25.4(mm/in) = 8.858” <--width
8.858” * .45 = 3.986” <--height
(Assuming ~30-40% deflection at tire/tarmac contact location.)
.65 * 3.986 = 2.591”
(18” / 2) + 2.591 = *11.591”*
This is more or less your running radius of the front end.
Rear:
245(mm) / 25.4(mm/in) = 9.646” <--width
9.646” * .40 = 3.858” <--height
(Assuming ~30-35% deflection at tire/tarmac contact location.)
.675 * 3.858 = 2.604
(18” / 2) + 2.604 = *11.604”*
This is more or less your running radius of the rear end.
The difference between the two would then effectively be about 0.013” or 13 thousands of an inch. This difference is so small (0.1%) that its effect is negligible. Under/over inflation can easily create differences of 0.500” which is 40 times bigger than the above calculated difference. 
So, as long as it is done carefully/correctly it can be quite safe.








_Modified by A4_For_Baby at 10:55 AM 12-11-2005_
 

i have a set of Borbet Type A's ... 7.5 in the front 9 in the back
i was thinking of running 205/45/16 in the front and 225/40/16 in the back
Front:
205(mm) / 25.4(mm/in) = 8.070” <--width
8.070” * .45 = 3.632” <--height
(Assuming ~30-40% deflection at tire/tarmac contact location.)
.65 * 3.632 = 2.361”
(16” / 2) + 2.361 = *10.361”*
This is more or less your running radius of the front end.
Rear:
225(mm) / 25.4(mm/in) = 8.858” <--width
8.858” * .40 = 3.543” <--height
(Assuming ~30-35% deflection at tire/tarmac contact location.)
.675 * 3.543 = 2.392
(16” / 2) + 2.392 = *10.392”*
10.392 - 10.361 = 0.031"
so heres my question ... is my equation correct ... does this formula apply to all size of wheels ?
according to this ... i should be able to run my staggered setup without any problems right ?
thanks allot for your help guys ... i appreciate


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Staggered wheels on a quattro (2.8L)*

I didnt check your equation, i just plugged in the tire size to the link below. Looks good to me as far as not effing up the quattro. Use this next time. Its alot easier.
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


_Modified by AEB A4 at 11:37 AM 6-30-2009_


----------



## 2.8L (Dec 9, 2005)

i know these tire size calculator are approximate ... so what should i check out to be sure ... what should be the max difference in total diameter
like the 205/45/16 have a diameter of 23.3 according to the tire size calculator
the 225/40/16 have a diameter of 23.1
so according to this ... the have a difference in diameter of 0.86% so it shoud be fine right ?
and if i want to go with 195/45/16 and 215/40/16
195 = 22.9 diameter
215 = 22.8 
with a difference of 0.43% so this looks fine to right ?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (2.8L)*

I think both of those are within the limit. I heard somewhere it has to be within 3% max. 
Here are my specs.
Front: 17x7.5 205/45/17
Rears: 17x9 215/45/17
I didnt componstae by getting a smaller "sidewall ratio" and a bigger tire. I have had my setup for 2 years and its been fine.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

That is fine.
For what it's worth, I've been running 205/40s in front (23.4" tall) and 225/45s (25" tall) in back for the past month and a half with a modified Torsen which allows greater differences in things.
Seems to allow the rears to slip on hard acceleration more, which I like, as well as giving some sweet drag stance.


----------



## 2.8L (Dec 9, 2005)

i ordered my tires this afternoon ... ill be posting so pics when i get them on the car


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (2.8L)*

OK I tried to work the calculator and figure it out myself, maybe it's cause I don't like math but will someone be kind enough to let me know if these tire sizes are ok.
Wheel sizes 18x8.5 front and 18x9.5 rear
I'm looking to do 205/40/18 or 215/40/18 on the front and 225/40/18 rear. All help is appreciated!!


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

my car is still happy for the last 3 months with the sizes i got... and i do about 2-3k a month worth of driving.
17x8.5 (205/45/17)
17x10 (215/45/17)


----------



## Ls1fortheWin (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (zaxonortesus)*

ive been running 18x8 with 215/40/18 and 18x9 225/40/18 on my quattro and got nervous after seeing this thread. i think i may be ok but i really have no clue. can anyone tell me what the difference in the diameters. i think it is .3 but again i have no clue. 2000 a4 quattro


----------



## iwearpro (Jul 4, 2007)

I ended up going with a 18x8.5 front with a 235-40-18 tire and a 19x9.5 in the rear with a 235-35-19 tire and as far as calculations go they are amost identicle..


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

here's a rolling circumference calculator that'll be handy for those trying to figure out the % difference: http://www.csgnetwork.com/tireinfo4calc.html
[email protected]


----------



## bcc777 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Staggered Wheel Gurus*

Need Help
I have a 99 Avant Quattro 2.8 30V
Wheels in Question 
17X8.5 ET 36 205/45/17
17X9.5 ET 36 215/45/17
Can these work without ruining the diff / quattro system????


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Staggered Wheel Gurus (bcc777)*

id usually say use same size tires all around with our quattro. but if its within 3% difference then you should be okay.
hope that helps


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Staggered Wheel Gurus (fbm93)*

I run those same tires on my 7.5" front and 9" rear wheels. I don't have any problems.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Here's this to help with your tire needs.
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## bcc777 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

So using this calculator there appears to be only 1.5% diameter difference can you confirm?

Tire Size Comparison
Specification Sidewall Radius Diameter Circumference Revs/Mile Difference
205/45-17 3.6in 12.1in 24.3in 76.2in 831 0.0%
215/45-17 3.8in 12.3in 24.6in 77.3in 819 1.5%




_Modified by bcc777 at 8:34 AM 12-28-2009_


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Staggered Wheel Gurus (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I run those same tires on my 7.5" front and 9" rear wheels. I don't have any problems. 

truth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bcc777 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Staggered Wheel Gurus (fbm93)*

I still would like someone to show me the math before I throw these things on....Thanks


----------



## Coslz1 (Feb 26, 2009)

*FV-QR*

After reading this whole thread, just go with a non staggered set up and run a different size lip eventually when you calculate it out. Enough math for me to look at for the day. A lot of good info, but IMO when I get wheels there not going to be staggered.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Coslz1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coslz1* »_After reading this whole thread, just go with a non staggered set up and run a different size lip eventually when you calculate it out.

Why pay more and do it twice







And thats assuming he has multi-piece wheels
bcc777, You shouldn't have a problem running those tires on the wheels. Like i said i have the same tires and I have run them for more than a year.








What brand tires are you looking at? Just wondering. 


_Modified by AEB A4 at 11:53 AM 12-29-2009_


----------



## Coslz1 (Feb 26, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
Why pay more and do it twice







And thats assuming he has multi-piece wheels
bcc777, You shouldn't have a problem running those tires on the wheels. Like i said i have the same tires and I have run them for more than a year.








What brand tires are you looking at? Just wondering. 


Well think of it this way. You have a 18X9 all around multi piece wheel. Let's say 3 piece in this situation. You don't feel like dealing with the hassle of worrying about things breaking and calculating tire sizes and all that jazz. You go through 1 year or so and go "damn I want bigger lips" than you proceed to find bigger lips for your wheels and end up selling your original lips for money or decide to keep both for whenever you feel like switching back. If I had money to do this I'd do it. Some people think it's a hassle. I'd do it.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Coslz1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coslz1* »_
Well think of it this way. You have a 18X9 all around multi piece wheel. Let's say 3 piece in this situation. You don't feel like dealing with the hassle of worrying about things breaking and calculating tire sizes and all that jazz. You go through 1 year or so and go "damn I want bigger lips" than you proceed to find bigger lips for your wheels and end up selling your original lips for money or decide to keep both for whenever you feel like switching back. If I had money to do this I'd do it. Some people think it's a hassle. I'd do it.


First your assuming he has multi piece wheels which he may or may not have. Lets say he does. (OP, tell us what wheels your looking at) Why would you knowingly buy a set of wheels that you know in a year your just going to want wider anyway. Your spending more money than you have to. Things arent going to break and its not that big of a hassle. He has the tire size calculator and used it perfectly. Those tires should work fine. I'm not going to say i'm 100% sure but I am 99.9% (leaving that .01% for acts of God) Not to mention if he wants the whole poke thing going on he would have to get spacers for his potential no staggered wheels setup you propose he gets and when he does decide to stagger them or just go wider hes going to have to calculate his ET's again and get new spacers, or adapters. Just doesn't make sense doing something like this that is pretty costly and not getting what you want the first time around because your not sure on what tires to get.


----------



## bcc777 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

I will be running 1 piece corvette sawblades


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bcc777)*

glad you are going through with it.


----------



## FATB5 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

Hey everyone, I was just wondering what you all think the best size tire would be for 17x8.5 et30 17x10 et25 wheels with stock fenders? Im looking to get alot of poke yet dont really want to pull the fenders. I dont mind stretch either. i actually want as much stretch as possible. I just want to know what would be equal or close to equal stretch?







I dont really like using the tire calculator because it doesnt seem very accurate with stretch? Any suggestions will help. Thanks.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FATB5)*

I've read through this entire thread and it has a lot of useful info, but i didn't see anyone actually answer the question.....does stretch lower the overall height of the tire?? If i put a 215/40/18 on my 8.5 in front and a 225/40/18 on my 9.5 in the rear, the rear will be stretched more so it wouldn't work correct?? Im not an idiot but i sure do feel like one rite now...maybe i have been staring at numbers too long


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it only works if the rear is more stretched (ok not really, but lets assume this for the sake of the thread), that way the overall diameter is the same front and rear. the width doesnt throw off the system, the diameter does.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FirstVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstVDub* »_I've read through this entire thread and it has a lot of useful info, but i didn't see anyone actually answer the question.....does stretch lower the overall height of the tire?? If i put a 215/40/18 on my 8.5 in front and a 225/40/18 on my 9.5 in the rear, the rear will be stretched more so it wouldn't work correct?? Im not an idiot but i sure do feel like one rite now...maybe i have been staring at numbers too long
















no, overall diameter cannot change
http://www.stanceworks.com/for...=3216
i'll, foot note this for you, so you dont have to read the whole thing
"So, stretching tires, do increase the section width because you are widening the mounting point the tire beads are on, but the overall diameter, which most people are concerned about, does not have any (or any important/noticeable) change because it is maintained by the steel belts within the tire itself and you cannot add/remove physical material by stretching a tire."


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

wait hold up, if i have a 225/45 on a 7.5 it is the same diameter as having a 225/45 on a 10? there is no way that can be true.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

its true, if you think about it, the actual rolling diameter never changes.. the sidewall height changes, to bridge the gap between tread and wheel lip


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats my point, if sidewall height changes then the diameter must change because you have flattened out the side wall so to speak. i find it tough to visualize that the sidewalls simply move outward without having the contact patch drop down a bit.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

think of the tread section as a completely separate part of the tire.. even if you cut the sidewalls off the tire, that tread section remains the same, even if you sit on the tire, the steel belts prevent the shape from distorting, and changing shape/size


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Very good info guys, thanks for the knowledge and power. Because knowledge is power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CFK)*

so im assuming that these two sizes are too different:
607.7mm
and
637.2mm
so what about this:
641.7mm
and
637.2mm


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (A420)*

i think both are too far apart


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

ok well i have a set of porsche twists. fronts are 18x7.5 rears are 18x10 tires on them now are :
Fronts 18x7.5 215/35
rears 18x10 225/40
id like to at least keep the fronts or the rears and only have to buy two tires. what are my options?
thanks
i guess an option is to put the 225/40's on the fronts and get a set of 255/35's for the rears,
but that would def. cause some rubbage for the rear








this stuff is pretty tricky. Im looking for tires that will give me a good stance with a little stretch,and not going to be constantly rubbing.


_Modified by A420 at 1:02 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## richyb (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm sorry if i didn't catch this or is common knowledge, but if tire/rim specs are identical on all four wheels and you run different spacers between front and back, will there be any harm done or problems?
Thanks


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (richyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richyb* »_I'm sorry if i didn't catch this or is common knowledge, but if tire/rim specs are identical on all four wheels and you run different spacers between front and back, will there be any harm done or problems?
Thanks 

no ill effects, offsets do not effect any mechanical function


----------



## richyb (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. Cheers


----------



## Coslz1 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

should work fine. I'm not going to say i'm 100% sure but I am 99.9% (leaving that .01% for acts of God) Not to mention if he wants the whole poke thing going on he would have to get spacers for his potential no staggered wheels setup you propose he gets and when he does decide to stagger them or just go wider hes going to have to calculate his ET's again and get new spacers, or adapters. Just doesn't make sense doing something like this that is pretty costly and not getting what you want the first time around because your not sure on what tires to get. 
[/quote]
ah good point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saosin (Jan 20, 2005)

so lets say i have 195-40-17 fr and 215-45-17 rr which calculates out 5.9% (i think ) if i rock those for a week or two untill i get new tires for the front is this gonna be a problem?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (saosin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saosin* »_so lets say i have 195-40-17 fr and 215-45-17 rr which calculates out 5.9% (i think ) if i rock those for a week or two untill i get new tires for the front is this gonna be a problem?

its only going to be a problem, if you do not want the grenade your center differential


----------



## saosin (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

those calculations were based off of that tire calculator..i actually did the measuring and the overall difference is less then a quarter inch...the calulator said it was a 1.4" difference...i think ill be fine.


_Modified by saosin at 9:22 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## audi-goodness (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a set of rims that are 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 with 235/40/18 all around.
My question is... on the 9.5 wide rim will the overall diameter/height (which should be 235*.40= 94 all around) be affected due to the stretch on the tires? Doesn't the tire height sit lower since it is being stretched out the sides? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (audi-goodness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi-goodness* »_
My question is... on the 9.5 wide rim will the overall diameter/height (which should be 235*.40= 94 all around) be affected due to the stretch on the tires? Doesn't the tire height sit lower since it is being stretched out the sides? Any help is appreciated. Thanks. 


not enough to get outside the 3% margin of error. you'll be fine. the sidewalls have more give than the tread belt... that's why they're called "stretched"


----------



## audi-goodness (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks. thats good to know.


----------



## Joe Amato (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey fellas, I read this whole thread and I believe my question has already been answered, but I still want to get some clarification.
I have a 01 A4Q and was looking to run 18x9 et45 up front 18x9.5 et45 in the back. Tires are Toyo Proxies 4 215/40. 
Should I have issues/problems at all? Long term problems at all? Thank you!!


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*alphard setup, 01 quattro*

so after reading this entire thread(and tons of others) im fairly certain that if i use a set of 225/40/18 front and rear on my Alphards i should be fine? As the rolling diameter wont change enough due to the 1" aditional in the rear? 18x8.5" front/18x9.5 rear. 
Thanks in advance! the tires will be falken 912's.
sorry for bumping up the old thread, but i figured its better than making a new one.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Not trying to sound like a douche but you last 2 guys above are pretty much asking the same question which has been answered many times in this very thread.
Same tyre size on wheels with staggered widths won't affect the rolling radius and will therefore not F up the quattro.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (Yugoslavia!)*

Thanks man, I'll be picking up a set of them this week hopefully.


----------



## clone (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (LightSwitch)*

i am running 215-40 and 225-40 on my alphards and rode on them for well over 15000 miles so far with no problem.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (clone)*

nice avant man! do you know the outer diameter of your tires by any chance(monuted)?


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

*Quattro and wheel size.*

If I have 18x8 18x9 wheels can I run 215/40 on both without messing up the quattro?


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Its really dependable on each tire size. The tires have to be close to the same rolling diameter, or 3-4% of each other.


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

I know that. That is what I am asking. would running 215/40 on 8 and 9 inch wide wheels be bad for the quattro?


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

4x4StAtUs said:


> I know that. That is what I am asking. would running 215/40 on 8 and 9 inch wide wheels be bad for the quattro?


 No, its perfectly fine. Stretching WILL NOT change the outer diameter of the tires. I have 225/40's on 8.5", and 9.5" and its exactly the same. The sidewall stretch cant change the steel belts that are in the tire. I just need to make a thread with pictures to prove this. 

forgot to add, that im using falken 912's. You just want to make sure that you have the same tire's front and rear(brand/model wise) (if you had falkens in the front/toyo's in the rear the overall diameter would probably be diffrent, even if they're both 215/40)


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

> No, its perfectly fine. Stretching WILL NOT change the outer diameter of the tires. I have 225/40's on 8.5", and 9.5" and its exactly the same. The sidewall stretch cant change the steel belts that are in the tire. I just need to make a thread with pictures to prove this.
> 
> forgot to add, that im using falken 912's. You just want to make sure that you have the same tire's front and rear(brand/model wise) (if you had falkens in the front/toyo's in the rear the overall diameter would probably be diffrent, even if they're both 215/40)


 Thank you. The only reason I asked is because with the sidewall changing angle however much it changes, it seems like it would make the overall diameter of the tire smaller.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

4x4StAtUs said:


> Thank you. The only reason I asked is because with the sidewall changing angle however much it changes, it seems like it would make the overall diameter of the tire smaller.


 I thought the same thing, and have spent way to much time reading about stretched tires! Its all good though, i can assure you that it wont change(as long as the tires remain exactly the same) :beer:


----------



## vlad98023 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Hey*

Would these tires work on my 2003 A4 Quattro without harming the quattro?

Sizes are: 

REARS ARE 19x10 275/35/19 
FRONTS ARE 19x9 235/30/19

Thanks..


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

vlad98023 said:


> Would these tires work on my 2003 A4 Quattro without harming the quattro?
> 
> Sizes are:
> 
> ...


They would most definitely NOT work.
The radius diffrence is way too big and I hardly doubt that 19" with 275 tyres would even fit in the rear.


----------



## m3s4 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok so just for reference, since some day someone will want to run a staggered set-up. 

Just keep the circumference of the tires (from front to back) less then 1%. 

The miata calculator is good but this is better:

http://www.tiresizecalculator.info/

It will show you all allowable tires within 1%. 

There is a slide bar that allows you to adjust rim diam and %. So if you want to try tire sizes up to 2, 3, 4, 5% etc. you can. Very nice tool that is sure to help someone running a staggered set-up. 

I'm toying with 225/40/18's(f) and 255/35/18's(r). If, and when I decide to go staggered. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

The above post is wrong. You do not need to be within 1%. The quattro system can handle up to a 3% difference without harming anything.


----------



## dws_1.8t (Dec 25, 2003)

*What is the real deal?*

What is the real deal with tires and AWD? I know that you have to have all 4 same tires and its best to keep rotating is important, but I have some tires with very low miles on my other car (RWD) that is taking a crap on me. Is it all right to put the tires form the RWD car on to my A4?


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

What are the size of the tires from your other RWD car? That will help determine if they may work on your AWD Audi. Because of the Quattro set-up, normally you would want all 4 tires the same size, compared to where most newer RWD cars have staggered set-ups.


----------



## dws_1.8t (Dec 25, 2003)

All four are 215 55 16


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Quattro can handle a 3% difference in tire circumference without messing anything up :beer:

You'll be fine as long as they're the same size for sure.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

3% in diameter or 3% in circumference?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

The overall rolling circumference. Sorry, got my words And definitions mixed up


----------



## dws_1.8t (Dec 25, 2003)

Ok that makes sense with what I had last read. Thanks


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Quattro can handle a 3% difference in tire circumference without messing anything up :beer:
> 
> You'll be fine as long as they're the same size for sure.


 Exactly! Here is a tool that I've used in the past when I want to change tires sizes, and if they are able to be run: http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html 

Just remember that with Quattro you generally want to run all 4 tires the same size, both front and rear.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Willtheyfit.com is another good calculator for that. :beer:


----------



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

*Staggered rims and quattro*

I know its generally frowned upon to run staggereds on and AWD system, but bear with me. The only measurement that you need to have close is the rotating diameter of all 4 wheels. But i havent been able to find the +/- on the excepted size difference?, i have seen in a few threads on different forums being 4% 2% and 0.5%. 

I plan on getting the tires stretched if i have to to get them as close to the same rotating diameter, and then to either inflate or deflate the tires a few lbs to get them even closer into spec to each other. With out overinflating them to much or underinflating that it causes more wear on the tire.


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been running 18x8f and 18x9r with 215/35/18s all around. No issues.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Having different width/offset wheels makes no difference on the quattro system.

What matters is the rolling circumference of the tire. The difference needs to be within *3%* to be safe. If you are within that you won't harm anything. No need to inflate/deflate the tires. Just choose two sizes within 3%.

Example:
17x9.5" rear: Run a 215/40/17
17x8.5" front: Run a 205/40/17

The front tires' sidewall will be a little smaller but it is still within 3% so you'll be fine.

http://www.willtheyfit.com is a good calculator to get the numbers you need. :beer::beer:


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

stofficer2 said:


> I have been running 18x8f and 19x9r with 215/35/18s all around. No issues.


How did you fit an 18" tire on a 19" wheel?

Or did you mean 18x8 and 18x9, 215/35-18?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

memo! said:


> How did you fit an 18" tire on a 19" wheel?
> 
> Or did you mean 18x8 and 18x9, 215/35-18?


I think he meant 18x9. It is obviously impossible to put a 18" tire on an 19" wheel.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

What everyone else is saying but don't run 215/35/18 or 205 or 215 /40/17 on a b5. Too small and wrong looking


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> What everyone else is saying but don't run 215/35/18 or 205 or 215 /40/17 on a b5. Too small and wrong looking


That's a personal opinion. 215/35 and similar sizes are harder to pull off but can be done. 215/40 is money. 215/45 looks like a monster truck tire. 

It's all opinion though


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't see how people think tires noticeably smaller in diameter than stock look alright in the wheel wells


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> I don't see how people think tires noticeably smaller in diameter than stock look alright in the wheel wells


A 215/35/18 (which barely anyone runs) is only an inch smaller than a 205/55/16. That's a half inch on each side of the wheel well. Running a larger wheel (17-18) usually makes up for this visually. I think the main concern is how low the person is. Smaller the sidewall the lower the person needs to be to pull it off. It's absolutely possible to pull that size off in my opinion. 

A 215/40/18 is identical to 205/55/16.


----------



## taylorgang. (Jul 23, 2011)

bryangb said:


> A 215/40/18 is identical to 205/55/16.


you mean, identical in overall diameter?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

taylorgang. said:


> you mean, identical in overall diameter?


Yes. Rolling/overall height is the exact same.

Per the debate, a 215/40/18 will fill the same amount of wheel well as the stock 205/55/16


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

bryangb said:


> That's a personal opinion. 215/35 and similar sizes are harder to pull off but can be done. 215/40 is money. 215/45 looks like a monster truck tire.
> 
> It's all opinion though


x2


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

That last photo is of a 215/45. Not exaggerated in the least bit. :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

215/40s and spinners. Money.


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

The 215/35/18s I'm running is very small. The ride is harsh at times. I think it looks good. Personally 17s with x/40/17s looks weird on b5s. It looks like a giant tire with a tiny rim. I think a 40 series tire on my 18s will look and feel much better.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

not sure why you said an x/40/17 looks like a giant tire... but i agree with everything else.


----------



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

bryangb said:


> Having different width/offset wheels makes no difference on the quattro system.
> 
> What matters is the rolling circumference of the tire. The difference needs to be within *3%* to be safe. If you are within that you won't harm anything. No need to inflate/deflate the tires. Just choose two sizes within 3%.
> 
> ...


 Awesome just the info i needed, ill be looking at a set of staggered AMG 19" rims tomorrow ill post pics once they are on.

still need to get it lowered so it doesnt look so bad with huge wheel gap.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Not sure how x/40 can be a big tire as the 40 means absolutely nothing without the first number. The 40 is a percentage of the tire width. 

215/40 has a sidewall height that is 40% of 215mm's. 

X/40 can't be a big tire because it makes no sense. 215? 235? 255?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Sidewayzracer said:


> Awesome just the info i needed, ill be looking at a set of staggered AMG 19" rims tomorrow ill post pics once they are on.
> 
> still need to get it lowered so it doesnt look so bad with huge wheel gap.


Glad I could help. :beer: :beer:


----------



## cervantes559 (Sep 20, 2011)

*question on quattro wheels*

is it okay to run a stagger fitment on a b5 2.8 quattro or is it bad on the center diff? anyone running a stagger fitment?
the wheels im looking at are 18x8 in the front and 18x9 in the rear is it okay to run that on my quattro?


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

As long has the difference in overall diameter of the tires is less then 3%.

You can compare tire sizes on this site:

http://www.1010tires.com/tiresizecalculator.asp


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Read the FAQ and search before creating threads, please. Merged.


----------



## Audi_Chick (Mar 26, 2008)

Question boys. I bought a set of staggered wheels that I'm looking to put on. As far as getting in the quota and having an equal amount of stretch (if you will), what would be the better choice for the 8.5 fronts and 9.5 rears. 

I was initially thinking of doing 215/40/18 (f) and 225/40/18 (r). But now thinking about it I think I want to run 225's on the 8.5 and 235's on the 9.5 (same sidewall). 
I'm assuming both setups will work, but which setup will be the better choice? 
Thanks!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Audi_Chick said:


> Question boys. I bought a set of staggered wheels that I'm looking to put on. As far as getting in the quota and having an equal amount of stretch (if you will), what would be the better choice for the 8.5 fronts and 9.5 rears.
> 
> I was initially thinking of doing 215/40/18 (f) and 225/40/18 (r). But now thinking about it I think I want to run 225's on the 8.5 and 235's on the 9.5 (same sidewall).
> I'm assuming both setups will work, but which setup will be the better choice?
> Thanks!


I'd personally recommend going with your first choice. 225 rear / 215 front. :beer:

Both setups will work though. Willtheyfit.com is always a good place to check :beer:


----------



## Audi_Chick (Mar 26, 2008)

May I pick your brain on why you like option A?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Staggered tires on Quattro*

Just picked up a set of wheels, stumbled on a set of staggered tires too. For the Haldex TT it's commonly said that as long as the rolling diameter is within 4% then you're OK.

Is this still correct for a true Quattro system like in our A4's ?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

I believe it's 3%, but yes, the overall diameter needs to be close.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes ^ 3%


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Just a reminder, it's FAQ _before_ posting. I'm sure we didn't need a new thread to cover something that's already been answered so many times the thread is up to 6 pages.


----------



## StingerX (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello guys. I just bought a set of staggered wheels that I'm looking to put on a coupe quattro. Front is R17/8" and rear - R17/9". The question is: what would be the perfect tires for this set? Thanks! I was thinking about 17/235/45 for the rear and 17/215/50 for the front, but dont know now if its good. Or maybe 17/225/45 for the rear and 205/50 for the front is better choice? Thanks for the answers.


----------



## nate126 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Is 18X8.5 - 18X9.5 awd a problem???*

I wanted to buy alphards, and ive noticed they are 18X8.5 and 18X9.5 since my Audi is awd will this affect the tires? I've heard from people that it destroys the wheels but I have no clue anyone know? 
Thanks.


----------



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

Width doesnt really play a part. it's the tire size differential that causes a problem.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of problems. 

Lots lots of problems.


----------

